# What kind of toppings do you put on dawgs/brats/franks/polish sausage?



## svk (Jul 26, 2016)

Like the song "Cheap seats" from Alabama, I really like mustard and relish on a hot dog.

Here are a few others:
-Kraut and mustard 
-Horseradish sauce or horseradish mustard
-Heinz's new flavored ketchups (sriracha or carmelized onion n' bacon)
-Fried peppers and onions
-If it is polish sausage I prefer just Heinz ketchup

Keep em coming!


----------



## srb08 (Jul 26, 2016)

My favorite is the Chicago style hotdog.
Mustard, sweet relish, Dill pickle wedge, Onions, a half slice of tomato, Sport pepper and Celery salt.
A dog don't get any better than that.

Mustard, Chili, Onions and cheese ain't bad either.


----------



## srb08 (Jul 26, 2016)

On a Polish sausage, sweet Kraut and either regular or spicy Mustard is the bomb.

I don't eat Brats, because I can't find any I like, except at the beer garden in New Braunfels Texas. Unfortunately, I haven't been there in a long long time and nothing I've found elsewhere comes close.


----------



## svk (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like I forgot chili and cheese!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 20, 2016)

franks:

1 ketchup

2 mustard

3 sweet relish

4 combos

5 also w/tomato

dawgs w/combo


----------



## Jersey Bob (Oct 22, 2016)

Cole slaw and horseradish mustard
Saw it a few years back watching Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives. I think he was up in Connecticut.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 22, 2016)

Bread


----------



## crotchclimber (Oct 22, 2016)

I like brown mustard and sauerkraut on sausage and cole slaw on hot dogs.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 22, 2016)

Kraut seasoned with bacon, onions and garlic. Topped with dejon mustard


----------



## benp (Oct 23, 2016)

Sauerkraut and mustard for brats. 

Local meat shop makes some incredible brats. A lot of different flavors. 

Hot dogs.....whatever condiment available. 

Kielbasa.....mustard and sometimes sauerkraut.


----------



## svk (Oct 23, 2016)

benp said:


> Sauerkraut and mustard for brats.
> 
> Local meat shop makes some incredible brats. A lot of different flavors.
> 
> ...


Stittsworth?

Zups around the Range, Fraboni's in Hibbing, F+D in Virginia and I forget the place in Hermanown have good ones too.


----------



## benp (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep!!!!

Stittsworths. 

Fraboni's are awesome!!!!!!!

The neighbors wife's brother is in charge
Of the meat department at a grocery store in I think Hermantown. 

He got us hooked on fraboni's. best hot dogs ever!!!!


----------



## svk (Oct 23, 2016)

Franboni's cheddar polish delights are awesome. 

I had some Philly Cheesesteak brats from F + D that were really good too.


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 1, 2017)

Hotdogs w kethup mustard chili and slaw, grilled brats w a pile of peppers and onions fried w butter, smoked provolone cheese and lot's of mayo on a soft deli hoagie roll big enough to hold a brat and a half.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 18, 2017)




----------

